# Who Is The Latest Composer You Listen To With Any Frequency?



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Not including film scores, what are the latest works or composer you listen to? Mine personally is Lutoslawski's Symphony 4, composed in 1992. Everything later has been out of curiosity only, and I don't find satisfying.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Hans Abrahamsen's _let me tell you_ - 2014
Second place goes to James MacMillan's 2009 violin concerto


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

My own. A joyous experience. Though the majority of it is stored above.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Berg: Lyric Suite For String Quartet (1926) - Version with Soprano and Wozzeck


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Although I have a fair number of pieces composed afterwards, Strauss' Metamorphosen is the latest piece (and thus composer) I listen to with frequency.


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

I don't think I listen to that much music on a repeat at all. I am constantly discovering new composers and new works, which doesn't leave me much time or will to revisit already known music. At least as long as further discoveries are so rewarding. 

When you further substract film scores, where the whole Renaissance in the 20th century was (Korngold, Herrmann, Williams, even Shostakovich), the number of repeats that would qualify as "with any frequency" are very low.

*sigh* but let's say Shostakovich. Even with a hectic discovery schedule, I find some time to listen to a cookie or two of his concert music. Sometimes.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Plenty of living composers get a regular spin in my CD player.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I listen a lot to music by George Benjamin and by Birtwistle. And I'm sure there are many others who I found it rewarding to follow closely.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I know almost nothing about contemporary classical, but occasionally I listen to Glass, Whitacre and Pärt due to their popularity. But the latest composer I listen somewhat regularly is still Shostakovich.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Thomas Adès and Michael Daugherty, although I admit to not keeping abreast with the 21st century scene in general.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

There are a handful of composers I listen to most often, among them Rodrigo composed the most recent music (into the '90's). I do also sometimes listen to some living composers like Reich, Glass and Gubaidulina among others, but less frequently. However sometimes I will fall in love with a certain work and binge on it for a while. For example Reich's Desert Music and Gubaidulina's Viola Concerto.

Usually I am listening to J.S. Bach and a revolving small group of others, Bach and Brahms, Bach and Ravel, Bach and Mozart, Bach and Bartok, Bach and Monteverdi etc.


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Hardly any after 1800, then usually only one work, example Barber's Adagio


----------



## christomacin (Oct 21, 2017)

Based on date of last composition, not date of birth, probably Hovhaness.


----------



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

christomacin said:


> Based on date of last composition, not date of birth, probably Hovhaness.


Shostakovich for me


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

Gavin Bryars (English composer born 1943): Piano Concerto "Solway Canal", 2010.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Quite a few of my favourite composers are living ones, so a substantial chunk of my regular listening is 21st-century music.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

John Boda






...........


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Corigliano, Aho


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Im a generation behind, the youngest composers I listen to are New Complexity and Spectralists, most of which are in their 70s


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Raatuvaara, Schnittke, and William Bolcom.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Cassandra Miller, Laurence Crane, Elaine Redigue (Occam's Ocean)


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

The youngest composer I listen to with any regularity is probably Unsuk Chin.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Rautavaara probably wins, closely followed by Malcolm Arnold, with Shostakovich wheezing along in third.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Saariaho, Norgard, Gubaidulina


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Bruce Broughton _A Southern Jubilee_.

Premiered by the City of Fairfax Band a few weeks ago. Although he is a film composer he still writes concert works.






I purchased a CD of the concert.


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

Arvo Pärt. Probably the most recent piece on pretty regular rotation is his 4th symphony from around 2008 or so, but I tend to prefer his more intimate pieces like Fratres, Tabula Rasa, Spiegel im Spiegel, Für Alina. I'm less fond of his choral works.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

In recent years, I've been keenly listening to and exploring the music of various modern & contemporary Scandinavian composers. (Which I've found to be a natural progression after my obsession with the music of Jean Sibelius.) Though I'm still discovering new Scandinavian composers each year (such as recently, Pehr Henrik Nordgren), there are some that I've found myself returning to more often than others: such as the music of Danish composer, Vagn Holmboe, who was a prolific composer. I particularly like Holmboe's 13 Symphonies, & especially his Symphony no. 8, entitled "Sinfonia Borealis" (via the excellent Owain Arwel Hughes recordings on BIS). I also find myself listening more often to Finnish composer, Joonas Kokkonen (whose 4 Symphonies I admire); as well as to a slightly lesser extent, the music of Paavo Heininen, Einar Englund, Ib Nørholm, Allan Pettersson, & Einojuhani Rautavaara.

Vagn Holmboe:

--Symphonies 1-13: https://www.amazon.com/Holmboe-Comp...+symphonies+bis&qid=1576262593&s=music&sr=1-2
--Primavera, Op. 55: 



--The Chamber Concertos & Sinfonias: 



--String Quartets 13-15: 



--String Quartets 10-12: 




https://www.amazon.com/Vagn-Holmboe...mber+symphonies&qid=1576262629&s=music&sr=1-2
https://www.amazon.com/Holmboe-Conc...lmboe+concertos&qid=1576262660&s=music&sr=1-3
https://www.amazon.com/Holmboe-Conc...lmboe+concertos&qid=1576262660&s=music&sr=1-7
https://www.amazon.com/Holmboe-Cham...semble+midtvest&qid=1576262716&s=music&sr=1-1
https://www.amazon.com/Holmboe-Cham...semble+midtvest&qid=1576262716&s=music&sr=1-2

Joonas Kokkonen:

--Symphonies nos. 3 & 4: 



--Symphony no. 1: 



--String Quartet no. 2: 



--String Quartet no. 3:












--Piano Quintet:



--Solo piano works: https://www.amazon.com/Kokkonen-Piano-Works-Janne-Mertanen/dp/B00EUF2IHE

Einojuhani Rautavaara:

--String Quintet, "Unknown Heavens": 




Lately, I've also found myself returning to some remarkable violin concertos by Scandinavian composers, such as those by Magnus Lindberg, Per Nørgård, Esa-Pekka Salonen, Einojuhani Rautavaara, Allan Pettersson, and Fartein Valen (which I expect will all enter the standard repertory one day...):

--Pettersson, Violin Concerto no. 2: 




--Valen, Violin Concerto, Op. 37: 




--Rautavaara, Violin Concerto: 




--Lindberg, Violin Concerto no. 1--I've already got two recordings of this 2006 concerto that I like! (plus, Hilary Hahn has been playing it in concert):
Lisa Batiashvili: 



Pekka Kuusisto: 




--Nørgård, Violin Concerto, no. 1 "Light Night": 




--Salonen, Violin Concerto "Out of Nowhere: 




My newest discovery is the Violin Concerto no. 2 by the Swedish composer, Anders Hillborg, which the amazing violinist Lisa Batiashvili premiered in concert in 2016 (but so far there is no recording): I find it a very imaginative work, & one of Hillborg's best compositions to date:


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Aulis Sallinen, Veljo Tormis.


----------



## MrMeatScience (Feb 15, 2015)

A lot of Reich and Saariaho, and some Glass, Pärt, Rautavaara, Ades, Turnage, Boulez, Chin, Andrew Norman, Caroline Shaw... Not a lot of these latter composers, but each of them wrote pieces that I think are well worth hearing.


----------



## Bill Cooke (May 20, 2017)

Not very many composers I listen to are still alive. Excluding John Williams (since he's mainly film music), I guess it would be Penderecki.


----------



## calvinpv (Apr 20, 2015)

Not only do I listen to a lot of living composers, I've been increasingly listening to a lot of up-and-coming younger ones. Here are some composers under the age of 50 that I've listened to at least a few times:

Ondřej Adámek
Malin Bång
Natasha Barrett
Franck Bedrossian
Donnacha Dennehy
Francesco Filidei
Joshua Fineberg
Arturo Fuentes
Dai Fujikura
Pierre Jodlowski
Klaus Lang
Jimmy López
Bruno Mantovani
Hèctor Parra
Matthias Pintscher
Enno Poppe
Stefan Prins
Yann Robin
François Sarhan
Simon Steen-Andersen
Anna Thorvaldsdottir
Michel van der Aa
Jennifer Walshe
Jörg Widmann


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

calvinpv said:


> Not only do I listen to a lot of living composers, I've been increasingly listening to a lot of up-and-coming younger ones. Here are some composers under the age of 50 that I've listened to at least a few times:
> 
> Pierre Jodlowski


I bought one of his Kairos CDs from JPC for a few dollars. Very good stuff. Bold and exciting music.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Hard to judge "latest" but Nico Muhly perhaps?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't listen to anything with what I'd call frequency any more. With all but a few works years can go by between listenings. Probably the most recent thing I listen to not too infrequently (maybe a few times a year) is Prokofiev's _Cinderella_ from 1944.


----------



## Fredrikalansson (Jan 29, 2019)

Sir James MacMillan, Kalevi Aho and Per Norgard are among my most listened to living composers. Not sure which work by which composer would be the "latest". I also have a passion for the symphonies and quartets of the late Robert Simpson.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I own a few CDs of music from living composers. I listen to Gubaidulina three or four times a year, but is this defined as frequently? I listen to Tippet, Lutoslawski and post war Shostakovich and Britten more frequently than that. I listen to the music of Avro Pärt, Vasks, and Ades once or twice a year.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Probably Sir James MacMillan (b. 1959)

As far as compositions go, I think the most recently-composed one I have is Jack Gallagher's Symphony No. 2, completed in 2013.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Been getting to know Kabalevsky Cello Concerto. no 2 recently. Beautiful dark, haunting composition but loving it


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Much of my classical collection is made up of living composers, with very recent pieces.

Some I haven't seen listed yet:

Andrew Norman
Magnus Lindberg
Thomas Ades
Augusta Read Thomas
Nico Muhly
Erkki-Sven Tüür
Thea Musgrave
Thomas Larcher
Joseph Schwantner


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I've been purchasing inexpensive reissued box sets of famous conductors, so I haven't listened to much recently in the way of contemporary composers. 

There are contemporary composers I listen to just to see what's out there (Caroline Shaw, Gabriela Frank), but ones I intentionally listen to are Eric Whitacre (except the one about Godzilla), Arvo Part, Per Norgard, and Gloria Coates when I have the time.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

A great many of the choral works I listen to have been written by composers in the last twenty five years. Anyone who views the "Current Listening" thread knows I listen to many of them on a regular basis. Choral music is alive and well, and contemporary choral composers are being kept active with commissions from a many different choirs.
When it comes to instrumental works, Michael Torke and Sir James MacMillan come to mind.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Manxfeeder said:


> Eric Whitacre (except the one about Godzilla)


I've got a couple of Whitacre albums, but that comment completely baffled me. So I googled it and... ha ha! I know it wasn't your intention, but thank you, I was genuinely entertained.


----------



## Lever Du Jour (Dec 12, 2019)

Paul de Seneville, his music has great melody(marriage d'amour,Hungarian Sonata and specially Comme amour), and Arvo Pärt, whose music is very creative(Fratres, Spiegel im spiegel)


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Gubaidulina is the youngest composer who gets really disproportionate attention, but many younger contemporaries have 1-3 albums that I return to with some frequency.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't listen to any music very frequently, but relatively often but Chin's Šu and Haas's limited approximations would be up there among the most frequent.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

Did anyone say: Alma Deutscher ? 
She must be the youngest composer around. :tiphat:


----------



## PeterFromLA (Jul 22, 2011)

The youngest composers I listen to with frequency are Tristan Perich, Timo Andres, and Christopher Cerrone. They are 37, 35, and 35, respectively.


----------



## Zama (Dec 10, 2019)

Shostakovich for me too. He is in all my sessions since a month.


----------

